# Yay!!!! i'm losing weight!!



## KAIA (Jun 30, 2007)

OK. This is my short story.. I have always been skinny,( probably 'cause i was bulimic for several years til i ended up in hospital thanks to 2 ulcers in my stomach..eww)...until i turned 19 (I'm 22 right now) ,  i think i gained sooo much weight due to stress ... but what kind of stress a 19 year old could have??? well, i move to the u.s.a, i started to live my "adult" life, it was soo fast, I started to work, to pay my own bills, while i was far from my friends and family so i was super depressed and i started to eat basically pizza every single day , like 3 slices, and subs with lots of mayo and potato chips at 11 p.m.. not healthy at all... I'm 5'5" when i came i was 105 lb., i swear in 7 months i end up with 140 something pounds, i went from size 2 to size 8 sometimes 10!!! crazy, i know.. since then, i tried to go to the gym, but it didn't last long, you know same old story.. last christmas i weighted (sp?) myself and i was 165 lbs!!!!!!!! after that i freaked out, and i fell in bulimia again.. (bad girl. i know..) . Three weeks ago i throwed up a little blood, so i decided to stop doing it and start losing weight the right way.
I started to eat healthier, salads, and fruits, i'm drinking just water, and of course I'm excercising, i'm doing 30 minutes of cardio (basically dancing latin music) and then i go to glamour.com/bbg/workouts/slideshows/
and do what it says there, so i've been doing this for 2 weeks so far (3 times a week)  and i started to see results.
On Sunday 24th I was 141 lbs. (which means that i lost 24 lbs. since christmas)
As of today Friday 29th I'm 137 lbs. i think it is a little too much, 4 lbs. in 5 days? anyway, I'm just trying to do it the right way...
My goal is to be between 120 lbs. and 125 lbs.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 30, 2007)

congrats! great accomplishment.. now if i could just do the same


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm happy that you are losing weight, and a little scared since you said you were a bulimic and threw up blood.  Please get some type of counseling so you don't fall back into it.  Congratulations on losing, excercise and eating right are your best friends when it comes to dieting, they will help you keep it off in the long run.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah, 4lbs in 5 days isn't very healthy - probably some water weight you lost.  

:congrats:congratulations on deciding to adopt a healthy way to lose the weight - definitely watching what you eat and exercise is the way to go.  i, too, gained weight since college, my clothes don't fit, and i'm trying to exercise (but i get lazy sometimes....)  and eat healthier.  

anyhow, healthy is to lose 1-2 lbs a week.  remember that as you near your goal weight, it's usually harder to achieve the last couple pounds.  plus, muscle is always heavier than fat - so i'd pay attention to how you feel (more energized) and how your clothes fit you versus the weight #.

i agree with pumpkincat210 - please seek counseling or a support group.  

good luck with maintaining your new healthy lifestyle!!


----------



## KAIA (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the support girls!
Well this is my 3rd week of "eating right and exercising.." 
Apparently i gained 2 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I'm at 139 lb. (grrr) whatever.. but that is because this week, i ate 2 slices of cheese pizza, one portion of cheese ravioli (wednesday) but besides this I ate my fruits and salad and drink just water.
I don't know why this week I've feelin' super hungry but i'mtrying my best to control that hunger basically hunger of fattening stuff (pizza & pasta).
*GOALS FOR THE NEXT FEW WEEKS*
I decided that since next week , starting on monday since it will be my 4th week of "eating right and exercising..." I'm gonna increased my Latin dance/cardio from 30 min. to 40 min. 
* I will exercise also 4 days a week , instead of 3
* I will concentrate on my abs/ back/ arms much more
* No more pizza & pasta that's evil! LOL

As an incentive, i bought a bikini , yep I did.
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/shopp...roductID=28196
^^that's my bikini.
I tried it on today and i think I need work on my upper body
so far my legs are getting toned and I'm lovin' it! I haven't felt so confident in a mini dress/short like I do now, so I'm happy for that.


----------



## KAIA (Jul 27, 2007)

OK. SO July 20th (a week ago) I weighted myself and I lost the 2 pounds I gained.. so I'm 137 now.. I gotta wait til monday to weight myself again..


----------



## KAIA (Aug 1, 2007)

I keep forgetting to post! OK as of 7/27/2007 I'm 136! one pound less!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 1, 2007)

Great job!  Keep it up


----------



## Leopardskinny (Aug 4, 2007)

Well done! It is hard to overcome an eating disorder, so I think you are doing great


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 6, 2007)

congrats! youre getting way close to your goal!


----------



## KAIA (Aug 12, 2007)

UPDATE! : august 11th = 135 pounds!!!!! one  pound less.
And I just started to take diet pills Slimquick... hope it helps.
I also tried to eat more times a day, but a little, and for some reason it didn't work for me at all!!! i would eat a little every 3-4 hours, and at the end of the day I would be sooooooooooooooo HUNGRY like if I didn't eat nothing for the whole day! so I started to eat 3 times a day (breakfast - lunch - dinner) which consists in:
Breakfast = wheat bread, with low-fat cheese (one slice) tomatoes and spinach leaves. 
Lunch = fat free turkey sandwich (wheat bread) with lettuce, tomatoes, and mustard.
Dinner = a small salad, spinach (ohh how i love it!) with eggs, tomatoes, chicken (broiled) and low-fat dressing ( a tiny bit)
2 liters of water for the whole day.

And that's all, and trust me at the end of the night I don't feel soo hungry, I just eat a banana if I do.

Thank you girls!!! for all your support, I know it is NOT easy, but what keeps motivated is the fact, that I feel waaaay more confident than before, I feel better in general.... and that's important, more than weight also, is how I look... I might be losing weight little by little, but I still have to fight my target area (abs).
So far I can tell my "back - fat" It's dissapearing! my arms are getting toned, and finally I can wear my pretty bras without the chubby parts coming out! LOL.

Oh I have a question!! can i post a picture of me in bikini?? that's the only pic I have of myself from "before" so you can see the difference.. I guess.
ok.
Kisses!
Kaia.


----------



## frocher (Aug 12, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Aug 13, 2007)

congrats~ keep it up. seems like we're both in the same boat and hopefully we can conquer this


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations for getting healthy! We are here for you


----------



## KAIA (Aug 18, 2007)

As of Friday (yesterday) I'm 134!!!! one less!!!


----------



## KAIA (Aug 23, 2007)

Wednesday 22nd. I'm 132!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 23, 2007)

You are doing so well! Congrats!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow!! You're doing great!! And you're an inspiration!!


----------



## KAIA (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow! Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much for all your lovely words, they really mean the WORLD to me! 
It has NOT been easy, but, I think I'm getting use to this lifestyle, I don't even feel the "urge" to eat pizza and such LOL and the same goes for me when I have to work out, I feel so good when I do it!.
There has been things that I can see the difference now that lost some weight, I know maybe 9 pounds is not THAT much, but for me it's a lot, and mostly because I'm doing it the right way, some of my shirts were tight on my arms, not anymore!!, my legs are getting a little stronger and I love that.
But I still have issues with my upper body ex. stomach and the little "chubby" things (I don't know how to call them..) that are located exactly on the sides right under my underarms... I have NO idea how am I going to lose that .. I've been doing cardio, and crunches for my abs, but I haven't seen sooo much difference there.. anyway.. here's a pic of me, I took it today.





don't mind the messy closet..LOL

well, I'm going to scan a pic of me from before so you guys can see the difference.
And once again, thanks for all the support.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 24, 2007)

Great pic!  You are doing so well...almost there!


----------



## KAIA (Aug 26, 2007)

Sunday 26th 130 pounds!!I think I lost those couple of pounds so quick because I'm sick (my throat, cold...ugh) and when I'mlike that I don't feel like eating, plus I keep doing my exercices..anyway tomorrow I'm buying vitamins, and supplements, since I'm not going to lie, but I've feeling a little weak lately, and it's not ok.
Also, I'm kinda pissed and depressed these days... I'm homesick, very homesick, all I do is just be on the hotmail MSN chat with my friends from over there, and I even watch those videos from my city through youtube.com and all I do is cry and cry. =( anyway.... my boyfriend is NOT being supportive at all, I told him that I lost a couple of pounds more and he said: "well.. that's because you are not eating" and that's not true, I swear, is just that now, I don't  have the need to eat pizza, chips, pasta, burgers and fries no more! and of course since I've changed my eating habits.. I think is obvious that I had to lose some weight, plus I'm working out 3-4 times a week (1hour and a half each time) drinking LOTS of water and I feel fine, close to feel great lol.
It's kinda like a turn off that he said that.. but whatever, I think that he noticed that I changed along with my weight, I don't feel that insecure like before and this might be bothering him.. he's kinda controlling, soo.. it might be that.. it sucks!







^^ This is another pic of me =) as you can see, I'm not  a curvy woman, even though when I gained weight I still didn't have not so much hips, and no breasts and you know.. behind.. LOL. so I think me being slimmer makes me look waaaaay simmetrical because of my body type.

Also I want to get tattooed and pierced, Long time ago I haven't done it and I kinda miss that little pain.. I like it, so since I have a long list I decided I'm going to do my inner forearm, I want to get my 2 favorite bands of all times.. one of them is the SMASHING PUMPKINS and the  other one is DEFTONES . I'm still looking for the deftones design though..
anyway hopefully I can get them done in the next 2 weeks.. I'll let you know.. ok.. very long post, talked about weight, bf, and even tattoos.. 
Kisses
Kaia.


----------



## KAIA (Sep 4, 2007)

As of September 4th, I'm still 130... =( I'm stucked!! it sucks.. but i know why, because I've been eating a little more than usual, although I keep working out, so maybe that's why I didn't gain anything.. pheww
Anyway... I thinK i JUST have to stick to my salads..
OH! and I got my tattoos, the pics are posted in the say cheese section! but I'm thinking to add something else, I want to add flames around them.. =)


----------



## KAIA (Sep 9, 2007)

September 9th..... 130 pounds!!! UGHHH this last pounds are getting really hard to lose! anyway, I'll start going to the gym from this week. 
I do work out, but just on my home, we'll see how it goes on the gym..=)


----------



## KAIA (Sep 14, 2007)

September 14th!!!! I *FINALLY* lost 2 pounds!!!! that means I'm 128 pounds right now, I'm pretty happy for that, since I'm having pretty rough days, and they'll get worse for the next months... but, whatever, so yeah.. I just wanted to post this.
I started to go to the gym since this week, running on the threadmill... damn!! I sweat like crazy!!! so right now I'm a little sore, my body hurts, but It'll go away.. everything is gonna be fine!!
OK.  I'll keep you posted!
Kisses!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome job girlie!  You have come so far!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 17, 2007)

keep it up! youve made a huge accomplishment so far!


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats, you are doing a great job!!!


----------



## KAIA (Sep 21, 2007)

*127!!!!!!*
pounds wooohooo  (as of 9/21 ) yes!!!
thanks for all your kind words!!
you guys are awesome!!!


----------



## KAIA (Sep 27, 2007)

SO... i;m still at 127, =) and since all my jeand do not longer fit me, (yay!) I went to buy new jeans, I got a couple... I used to be size 8 (abercombie) now, I'M ...... SIZE 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i COULDN'T BELIEVE IT!!! I went to try them on, and first I picked size 6 and it was so baggy, and I said, naaaaah there's NO way I'm size 4.. but yeah.. I am.. that's not all, then I tried another model erin skinny destroyed jean in size 4, and it was quite baggy on my hips... so, I end up getting size 2!!!!! CRAAAAAAAAAZY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that's all for now... I'll keep you posted!! 
kisses!
KAIA.


----------



## KAIA (Oct 4, 2007)

126 pounds! as of today..


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats! you're almost there =)


----------



## KAIA (Oct 10, 2007)

125 !!!!!!!!!!!!

:woohoo:

I'm only 1 pound away!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2007)

you go girl


----------



## Hilly (Oct 11, 2007)

Rockin!


----------



## meiming (Oct 11, 2007)

That's awesome! Good for you for making your goal a reality. You're an inspiration to me. I've been trying to lose weight for a while but I've been stuck in a rut and I'm sad to say I only lost 8 lbs in 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to up my effort and definitely I feel energized by what you say. Right now I'm doing 30-40 min cardio and light weights twice a week. On average I've cut all my portions in half but I know sometimes I do have an "indulgence". I am trying to motivate myself up to 3x/wk and then 4x but have had a hard time doing it. Eventually my goal is size 4 like you! I'm a size 8 right now. Good luck at your last bit and maintaining! You are gorgeous, girl!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, that's incredible.


----------



## KAIA (Oct 19, 2007)

I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!






124 LB.!!!!!!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 19, 2007)

WoW!  That's hard work girl.  You are very inspiring.  Bravo!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 19, 2007)

GREAT job!  Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 20, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!  You must feel fantastic!


----------



## KAIA (Oct 26, 2007)

thank you gals!!!!!
you guys have been sooo nice to me, and always keep me motivated, I gotta say this journal helped A LOT!!! because all of your support! I have no pics from when I started, like full body pics, but I can show you face pics, which yeah, I kinda look different, lol.






this pic , is when I started. at probably a little more than 142, lbs. maybe 144 lbs.

this is me at 124 lbs.






I don't know if you cantell the difference, but i do. lol.
I'm gonna try to take a pic with the same outfit, and pose.

anyway, I still quite not happy with my weight, so i DECIDED to go a little further, so my new goal is.. ta da ta da....
116 - 118 lbs.!!!!

and that's it! i'm not going further than that!, kisses!!!
kaia.


----------



## KAIA (Nov 6, 2007)

122!!! =)


----------



## almmaaa (Nov 6, 2007)

You look great, what type of diet are you on??/


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 7, 2007)

You look great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 8, 2007)

congrats!!!! this is amazing


----------



## KAIA (May 5, 2008)

Hey all!!!
I haven´t post anything in this section sooo much time ago.
I jsut wanted to say that i lost more weight. I´m down to 112 lbs.
I´m 5´5¨ so I think that´s enough, I don´t want to lose more ., I´m very happy with the numbers, however i need to tone my body.
I´ll post pics later of me, before ans after .=)


----------

